# Good Travel Camera



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I am going to Europe in a few months and don't want to haul my Canon DSLR with all of it's lenses around. I would like to get a small, light camera with decent zoom capability. Something that I can carry around in a pocket. I am looking at the Nikon Coolpix S7000 and the Canon Power Shot SX720. Does anyone have any experience with either of these cameras? Or, have another suggestion? Thanks!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Need more info. You should define your $$ available, photos or video too, zoom preference, sensor size, final photo use (snaps, small prints, enlargements), etc, etc. Are you camera fanatic or just average guy wanting decent photos?

For a compact, not ultra-slim one, I use a Leica C-Lux 2. Got it in great shape off eBay for about $110. Videos while not HD quality look good on 20" computer HRHD monitor. 

Added a Delkin shade to LCD screen to see in sunlight. Many cameras could benefit from Delkin. Also protects LCD surface.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

pknight6,

It's not a "pocket" camera, but it's a terrific travel and "walk around" camera, with a 65X optical zoom.

Take a look at the Canon SX60 - Regular price is $549 - B&H has it on sale for $479 no tax free shipping.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1080919-REG/canon_9543b001_powershot_sx60_hs_digital.html


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

I have a Sony NEX-7 that I use when I don't want to lug around the SLR. You can use a wide variety of lenses with it. I really like it.


----------

